# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 7th July 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Now certified and waiting for the plate before warrant and rego. Purrs up to 105kmph with the certifier at the wheel with good performance.The 120V seems to be doing the buisiness. 

See you tommorow night if you can make it.


----------

